# Tank Flushing



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

There are many different types of holding tank rinsers, some which you stick down the toilet and some which are permanently fitted to the tank.
I would have thought a permanent fitting would be the way to go, easier to use with less mess. Has anybody experience of any of these rinsers, has anybody fitted a permanent rinser to the tank? ](*,)


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i use a unit with a spinning end you stick down the loo . i have a clear 45 degree adaptor on the outlet, then can see when clean water comes out. all seems to work very well, but the tank sensors do not work correctly any more. it is possible to back-flush the tank through the macerator, but i have never tried this.

des


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dangerous, see you have a sightseer 30 as we do. How do you like it? Do you have anything like silverscreens for it?


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

The Sightseer is fantastic, very happy with it. We dont have any silverscreens, haven't really used it in cold weather, we do use a small de-humidifier though, really cuts down on condensation. \/


----------



## paulharrison (May 1, 2005)

*Hi Dangerous*

A tip which I use are 2" ice cubes when your away make as many cubes as you can in your freeze, as you leave the campsite put all the cubes down the loo as you drive home the cubes bash the sides of the tank and clean it, when you arrive home empty the tank ice cubes melted, tank clean cost NIL 
Good idea hey?
Paul


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi dangerous
I agree with paulharrison, the ice cube trick really does work very well. We have used this method a few times and it certainly seems to clean out the crud from the tank very well. As Des said though the tank sensors are all but useless, but this seems common with RV's in general, so most folks just guess when it is filling up and needs to be emptied......
Good luck with the Winnie, hope to see you out and about in it, maybe even on one of the upcoming rallies or meets :lol: 
Take care

Keith


----------

